# I love my Betta



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

It's only been a few days since I've had him, but he's really added a lot to my room, and even just sitting at the computer. I have his tank on my computer desk and he goes nuts when I first sit down, then he relaxes and swims around occasionally coming to see me. When I'm playing a video game he swims to the edge closest to the monitor and doesn't move. When I pull out the food container he goes crazy, swimming up and down the sides of the tank until I start dropping food in the water, and really loves it when I put live mosquitoes/larvae in his water because he gets to play with his food before he eats it. I found a baby june bug outside on my pool cover, dropped it in and he grabbed it and brought it down to the bottom of the tank and drowned it before beginning to devour it. 

I love you Comet!


----------



## swatid99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Awww.. congrats on your new fishy.. Comet is a cute name.. I love how they do give your room a new aura. I can't wait to come home from work to see how my betta's are doing. I just got a second new one yesterday and its' fun. People think what's the big deal, they are just fish.. but they are more than fish. They make a difference and are soo friendly and have amazing personalities. Have fun with Comet and tell us more about him and what he does as time goes by


----------

